# Rex goes to the groomer...



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Tomorrow morning Rex has a hair appointment. We are letting his hair grow out so no puppy cuts here! Last time they trimmed the bridge of his nose, cut his bangs and did his sanitary areas. This time I know to tell them not to touch those dear bangs which arent quite long enough to all stay in his ponytail well, but almost. Is the bridge of the nose supposed to be trimmed?
I was reading in a Maltese book that I have that maltese have no undercoat. I was assuming that ment the outside of the hair grows long still. Does this mean that there chest hair is short too along with their sanitary area? If so how short? 
Thank in advance!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Most dogs have 2 coats, a softer undercoat and a harsher outter coat. The Maltese has a single coat like human hair, no soft undercoat and no harsh outter coat. 

I don't trim the hair on the bridge of the nose. I will trim a little right in the corner of the eyes on some dogs. It is your preference. 

I leave the chest hair long. When the coat gets down to the floor, I usually trim all of the coat, including the chest, to just above the floor so the dog doesn't trip on it and it stays a little neater.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 30 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Most dogs have 2 coats, a softer undercoat and a harsher outter coat. The Maltese has a single coat like human hair, no soft undercoat and no harsh outter coat.
> 
> I don't trim the hair on the bridge of the nose. I will trim a little right in the corner of the eyes on some dogs. It is your preference.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I was wondering about that. They need to make all books assuming a dummy is reading the book and that is why they are reading! I think I will let the hair on the bridge of his nose grow out as well!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

The groomers called this morning and Rex's stylist is sick...we had to reschedule for Sunday







I was so looking forward to it, besides...he needs a bath!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am now thinking about getting Rex a puppy cut tomorrow? I really wanted to let his hair grow long, I love that look, but he is so hot here and I think he is getting his adult hair in, causing him to mat a lot. I brush him three times a day now and I am still having a hard time keeping the mats out. Should I do it?

I am going through this board trying to find pictures of your babies with puppy cuts and for once I am having a hard time! Is there a website that I would be able to print out a good picture to show the groomer? Or do most groomers just know what I would be talking about. I want to keep his pony, ears and tail long.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I had the same question with both the boys. Peanut has cottony hair, so short is the way to go with him, otherwise he becomes a walking mat







But, Tic's hair is so silky and perfect that I wanted to try to grow it out. It's just been so hot and the boys have been sleeping directly in front of the AC vents, so I just cut them both down. They do seem a lot more comfy and it's a time saver when it comes to brushing and bath time. Their hair grows so fast though, in a couple of weeks you wouldn't even realize that the boys had a hair cut. If Rex is matting so badly now, I would say go for it. After his hair changes it'll be a lot easier on the both of you. Their hair just grows so fast that by the time you get use to the short cut his hair will be growing back.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 2 2005, 10:03 AM
> *I had the same question with both the boys.  Peanut has cottony hair, so short is the way to go with him, otherwise he becomes a walking mat
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Rex is doing the same thing, our a/c registers are flat on the floor and he lays right on top of them! He wasnt matting at all for the first few weeks we had him then all the sudden in the last week or two it has become a huge chore keeping the knots brushed out of him. He doesnt like when I sit there and work out his mats either!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

aww, that's what made me chop the hair...the poor guy couldn't stand me picking apart all the mats







If you get it cut now, by winter he'll have a good length coat and hopefully the matting will stop too. Good luck with what you decide! Don't forget to post the pics


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep, we all have an obseesion with baby pictures! I want to grow Angels hair long, but its going to take a lot of brushing! She didn't seem to mind brushing when we did it at the breeders though, hopefully she will stay that way!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is at the groomers now and I feel sick over it. His mats have just been getting worse and worse and despite my brushing him 3 or more times a day, he rolls around and scratches and he is going to have to get more cut than I had hoped. His hip hair is matted near the skin and it is also his cottony puppy hair, that is why it is matting so bad and we are going to have to go pretty short to get rid of all the mats. He is wierd now he has half silky hair and hiss butt is a cottony, probably about bald now. I didnt brush him as well this morning before we left as I should of, he is just getting to the point when he sees the brush in my hand he runs. I know it will be better for both of us. I dont want to have to torture poor little Rex anymore. He will probably be under 5 pounds when I get him back with all the hair he is going to lose. The debate was weather to keep his pony or not, but we went with keeping it. She said sometimes it looks a little goofy just having the long hair on the head, but the head hair is the slowest to grow. His appointment was at 11 and usually it takes 3 hours, may be longer today since they are giving him a big hair cut. Well, back to waiting for my phone to ring for them to say he is finished. I will post pictures when we are done.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex is naked! They had to cut more than I thought. He looks so tiny, he is half the dog I dropped off. :new_Eyecrazy: 
He is acting all wierd, rubbing up against things more than normal and running around crazy. I will post pictures as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I tried to upload the picture to my album, but it came back saying this image not allowed. I need to get some stuff done. I will try to figure out another way to post the photo.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am starting to get used to it. Rex is running around wild! I was a little embarassed to walk him outside







Luckilly no one noticed! By days end though, he is the same loveable Rex!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I tried to get a side picture but he wouldnt pose!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Here is a picture when we first got in the car, I almost cried.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! Rex's hair...is...is GONE! Ohh.....but he still looks cute!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Why did they have to cut off that much? Poor baby....


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 3 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I tried to upload the picture to my album, but it came back saying this image not allowed.  I need to get some stuff done.  I will try to figure out another way to post the photo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77570*


[/QUOTE]
That happened to me too, its really weird sometimes, after awhile it worked though and I see it worked for you too


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I had to come back and read this post after seeing your picture in another thread.








Did they cut him that short b/c of his matts?








It is REALLY short...you can really tell on his legs. He still looks adorable...even though it kinda looks funny at first with the longer head/face hair, I am glad you didn't have them cut that shorter. He has a precious face!
Give him hugs and kisses! Tell him he still looks handsome! He probably feels better if he could tell ya!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 3 2005, 08:03 PM
> *Why did they have to cut off that much?  Poor baby....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Eventhough I brush him ALL THE TIME! Apparently I missed some close to the skin mats on his back hips. She said it was all his puppy hair and that is why that hair was so much fluffier than the hair on his shoulders and neck. I guess the combo of his adult hair coming in was causing the matting. The past week when I brush him the mats had just become horrible. It took me over an hour sometimes to get what I thought was all his mats out, yet I was missing them and he was filling the brush with hair while I did it. He was really tired of me picking his mats too. I am trying to look at it as a chance to start over.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 08:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventhough I brush him ALL THE TIME! Apparently I missed some close to the skin mats on his back hips. She said it was all his puppy hair and that is why that hair was so much fluffier than the hair on his shoulders and neck. I guess the combo of his adult hair coming in was causing the matting. The past week when I brush him the mats had just become horrible. It took me over an hour sometimes to get what I thought was all his mats out, yet I was missing them and he was filling the brush with hair while I did it. He was really tired of me picking his mats too. I am trying to look at it as a chance to start over.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77657
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh, but thats really short







, at least its summer time and he wont be hot though!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 09:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventhough I brush him ALL THE TIME! Apparently I missed some close to the skin mats on his back hips. She said it was all his puppy hair and that is why that hair was so much fluffier than the hair on his shoulders and neck. I guess the combo of his adult hair coming in was causing the matting. The past week when I brush him the mats had just become horrible. It took me over an hour sometimes to get what I thought was all his mats out, yet I was missing them and he was filling the brush with hair while I did it. He was really tired of me picking his mats too. I am trying to look at it as a chance to start over.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77657
[/B][/QUOTE]

When you brush him do you just brush the top like we do our human hair or do you flip the hair over and brush all the layers? I had been brushing just the top and then JMM posted info that we shouldn't do that but rather should flip the hair over and start underneath to get all the mats.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 3 2005, 08:07 PM
> *I had to come back and read this post after seeing your picture in another thread.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep. I knew the mats were there this morning, when she pointed them all out to me I felt horrible. Bad mommy! And I brush him! (I do!) I feel like I am saying yes dentist I do floss! I was missing the mats right next to his skin, his hips were where they all were and she said she would have to cut him short there, but I told her I wanted him to look even all the way, not just short there.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 3 2005, 08:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

When you brush him do you just brush the top like we do our human hair or do you flip the hair over and brush all the layers? I had been brushing just the top and the JMM posted info that we shouldn't do that but rather should flip the hair over and start underneath to get all the mats.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77661
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, thats really good to know for Angel, thanks


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 08:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I knew the mats were there this morning, when she pointed them all out to me I felt horrible. Bad mommy! And I brush him! (I do!) I feel like I am saying yes dentist I do floss! I was missing the mats right next to his skin, his hips were where they all were and she said she would have to cut him short there, but I told her I wanted him to look even all the way, not just short there.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77662
[/B][/QUOTE]
I dont think I could ever trust the groomer. I may tell him/her to cut it just a bit...and Angel will come home totally skinned! I'll have to learn to do it myself


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 3 2005, 08:11 PM
> *[
> When you brush him do you just brush the top like we do our human hair or do you flip the hair over and brush all the layers? I had been brushing just the top and then JMM posted info that we shouldn't do that but rather should flip the hair over and start underneath to get all the mats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77661*


[/QUOTE]

Yes, I was. Even though I thought I was getting deep enough, I was brushing him like I would me. I didnt know to flip them over, I must've missed that post. Rex was at the groomers about 5 weeks ago and had no mats, so I thought I was doing good.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Another bright side...all the clothes I just bought him will fit better! Small was a little snug for my 5 pound boy!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

He looks so cute!

The last time I had Lacey groomed that happened to her to. Not because she was matted but because the girl I left her with gave the wrong instructions to my groomer. I was so shocked when I saw Lacey. I just wanted about an inch taken off and instead she took about 4 inches off. What a shock that was. My groomer was in tears. I told her it was okay and that hair does grow. Lacey goes to the groomer (same groomer) in two weeks. This time I am leaving written instructions for her. I am going to have her cut to about an inch. Lacey seems to love it when she is in a short cut. She just bounces when she walks. It is like she is very proud of the haircut. I know alot of dogs hide and seem embrassed when their hair is cut short, but not my Lacey. It is very easy to take care of to. My husband wants her kept the length she is but he isn't the one that combs her everynight. He hasn't ever given her a bath so he doesn't have a clue what it takes to keep her groomed. I don't even let him see my debit card statement so he doesn't have a clue what I spend on grooming products for her. I think he would drop from a heart attack if he saw that.

Just remember hair does grow and enjoy the ease of grooming.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jul 3 2005, 08:25 PM
> *He looks so cute!
> 
> The last time I had Lacey groomed that happened to her to.  Not because she was matted but because the girl I left her with gave the wrong instructions to my groomer.  I was so shocked when I saw Lacey.  I just wanted about an inch taken off and instead she took about 4 inches off.  What a shock that was.  My groomer was in tears.  I told her it was okay and that hair does grow.  Lacey goes to the groomer (same groomer) in two weeks.  This time I am leaving written instructions for her.  I am going to have her cut to about an inch.  Lacey seems to love it when she is in a short cut.  She just bounces when she walks.  It is like she is very proud of the haircut.  I know alot of dogs hide and seem embrassed when their hair is cut short, but not my Lacey.  It is very easy to take care of to.  My husband wants her kept the length she is but he isn't the one that combs her everynight.  He hasn't ever given her a bath so he doesn't have a clue what it takes to keep her groomed.  I don't even let him see my debit card statement so he doesn't have a clue what I spend on grooming products for her.  I think he would drop from a heart attack if he saw that.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

All I will need to brush for awhile is his head and tail! I bet you were shocked not knowing that was going to happen! I knew before I left Rex what was going to be done, so I was a nervous wreck the whole time. We talked ahead of time about leaving his head hair long. Sometimes he looks like is is going to tip over! He doesnt seem ashamed at all, he is running around like a crazy dog, but when he goes to sit down and his butt touches the floor he jumps up like "Woooooo! What was that!?"


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww! Rex is adorable! Also, I found that using a metal comb does really well too. It catches all the little mats that the brush misses. He's so tiny!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Like your new fourth of July signature!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 3 2005, 08:53 PM
> *Like your new fourth of July signature!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77697*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! You should make a countdown to Angel ticker!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Your welcome! I tried before but it didnt quite match my signature well...


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 3 2005, 08:58 PM
> *Your welcome! I tried before but it didnt quite match my signature well...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77702*


[/QUOTE]

No Angels or clouds, what are those people thinking! How much longer is it anyway? I lose track of time so badly!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Angels or clouds, what are those people thinking! How much longer is it anyway? I lose track of time so badly!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77705
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol! How much longer for what? Until I bring Angel home? That would be 2 weeks


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 3 2005, 09:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
lol! How much longer for what? Until I bring Angel home? That would be 2 weeks
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77713
[/B][/QUOTE]

2 weeks! Well you better get over your cold fast!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww, i think he looks precious still! it'll grow back before you know it, and just remember, get started on brushing him now (yes, even with NO hair, lol) so that he gets used to being brushed and it isnt always horrible. the buttercup has had two *short* hairdos, the first one was short like rex and i was in total shock. but the good side, was that it was in summer, and i was able to get her re-acquainted with the brush and she learned then that not EVERY brushing was going to be torturous. it taught ME how to better *find* mats and tangles and how to better deal with them. like rex, her hips and hiney get matted very quickly and i have to always be on top of those areas or else i'm going to have a maltese with a perpetual lowchen haircut LOL. Lowchen photos
i think you need to go have that margarita. you well deserve it today









ann marie and the "why must you ALWAYS talk about my BUTT here??" buttercup


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 3 2005, 09:42 PM
> *awww, i think he looks precious still!  it'll grow back before you know it, and just remember, get started on brushing him now (yes, even with NO hair, lol) so that he gets used to being brushed and it isnt always horrible.  the buttercup has had two *short* hairdos, the first one was short like rex and i was in total shock.  but the good side, was that it was in summer, and i was able to get her re-acquainted with the brush and she learned then that not EVERY brushing was going to be torturous.  it taught ME how to better *find* mats and tangles and how to better deal with them.  like rex, her hips and hiney get matted very quickly and i have to always be on top of those areas or else i'm going to have a maltese with a perpetual lowchen haircut LOL.  Lowchen photos
> i think you need to go have that margarita.  you well deserve it today
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Got the tequila out of mix! I am definately going to keep an eye out for mats this time around! Right now I cant get him to sit still long enough to try and get him re-acquainted with the brush, we will start on that in the morning! I think the brush has become a torturous thing to him even though I give him treats afterwards!


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Poor Rex!!! He looks so adorable and strange at the same time! Like a lion!







I just hope he doesn't get too cold if there's Air Conditioning on!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Jul 3 2005, 09:53 PM
> *Poor Rex!!! He looks so adorable and strange at the same time!  Like a lion!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was just looking at him and thought the same thing, he looks like a lion! It is nice being able to turn the a/c warmer. I am a cold natured person and my husband has insisted on it being a few degrees lower for Rex lately. Now we can go back to my temperature...74! When we took a nap today, Rex actually let me cover his body with the blanket, he looked like the old Rex with just his head sticking out! He is still my baby though and still a sweetie!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom+Jul 3 2005, 09:35 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 weeks! Well you better get over your cold fast!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=77714
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thats what I was thinking! I couldnt have Angel while being sick!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Try getting Rex used to a comb. I hardly ever brush Lacey using a brush. I ordered a comb Friday from the Chris Christensen site. I am hoping to get this week. I have a comb but I purschased it before Lacey came home. Not the best comb in the world and last week I was wondering why I never got her a good comb so I ordered her one. I have read some good reviews on here about the combs. I emailed the site and described Lacey's hair and they recommended a comb for her. With the cost of the comb and shipping the cost came to $31.00. I don't use a comb on my hair that cost $31.00. Mine came from Sally's for $2.50!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes still adorable...good thing is hair grows fast







he prob likes it short for the summer ..i think parker is enjoying his short.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Jul 3 2005, 07:14 PM
> *AFTER
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know how you feel. You saw that picture of Buttercloud when I skinned him right? Before you know it, you'll change your mind about his hair cut and think he's absolutely adorable because of his personality! And if it bugs ya, just close your eyes and pet his silky hair! It feels great! HEHEHE

But I still think he's just sooooo adorable. I really do! Look on the bright side. You don't have to brush 3 x's a day for a while! HAHA


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He's always going to be my cutie! Now I just have to wash him 3 times a week. If it isnt one thing its another. He seems to want to be held and cuddled more, he is staying cold, it is up to 75 in my house now for him!


----------

